

Codepen has had their brand stolen - BrianDGLS
https://twitter.com/CodePen/status/639114969523560448

======
BrianDGLS
And ofcourse a Codepen to highlight the issue:

[http://codepen.io/BrianDGLS/pen/BoyBGK](http://codepen.io/BrianDGLS/pen/BoyBGK)

